
Scientists: No Proof Covid-19 Escaped from a Wuhan Lab. Rumor Spread Anyway - MilnerRoute
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/coronavirus-rumors-escape-lab-china-fox-news-trump
======
hncensorsnonpc
No proof does not mean its not very likely.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fPUfcoHW87I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fPUfcoHW87I)

